# couldnt get pellets to burn



## johnnyk (Oct 24, 2011)

hav a AMNPS used it for the first time. had hard time getting the pellets to light. when I did it didnt stay lit.I dont hav a torch just s coleman lighter. it this my problem? Does the torch hav a hotter flame?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes you need a torch to get them going. Just a simple propane torch.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Johnny

Yes, you need something hotter to get it started

You could use a little charcoal starter fluid, but the residue hangs on for about 30 minutes

Do you have a Home Depot Or Lowes in the area?

Shhhhhhhh......

I've been secretely testing these little charcoal starters made by Weber

A package of (24) of costs $3.89 at home Depot

I cut them up into (4) pieces, and they start with a standard lighter

24x4 = 96 starts and you don't need a propane torch













	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Each 1/2 cube burns for about 10 minutes

Leaves no residue or smell

So far, i can't find a reason NOT to use them!

I was really amazed at how well these little things worked....And CHEAP TOO!!!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

What else are you testing in secret?

I will definitely try these.

Thanks Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

After you cut them into qtrs, they have to be sealed back up in a ziploc, or the don't seen to work as good.

I'm still learning!

TJ


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thx for that info Todd, just so happens I have 3 boxes of them in my shop. That is normally what I use to start my stick burner.

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

They work GREAT, and are CHEAP too!

I couldn't believe a box of 24 was only $3.89 at Home Depot.

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2011)

Got to file this info away. Thanks TJ...JJ


----------



## smoke king (Oct 24, 2011)

I've used those to light my charcoal chimneys, nice to know I can use it on the AMNPS too.  Todd, you should give your R&D guy a raise!


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... $3.89 at Home Depot translates to $5.89 at the HD here in the V.I., but still worth it. Thanks for the idea Todd!  Now to get that AMNPS back from when I left it in MN (been over a month since my last smoke...I feel like the withdrawls are getting the best of me)

John


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 25, 2011)

These things are so cool, that they could be use for starting charcoal or wood.

A whole cube will burn for about 12 minutes

There are other cubes on the market, than can boil water!

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow those look like they would be pretty useful!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Just when I think you're done coming up with stuff, you hit another great idea!!!!

Unbelievable!

Bear


----------



## exhaustedspark (Oct 31, 2011)

JohnnyK said:


> hav a AMNPS used it for the first time. had hard time getting the pellets to light. when I did it didnt stay lit.I dont hav a torch just s coleman lighter. it this my problem? Does the torch hav a hotter flame?


I have used a candle and it worked but took forever. I finally got a torch and it works great however today i tried out my Wagner hot air gun set on 1 and it started the pellets better then the torch. I was greatly impressed with it.

For those of us that have a hot air gun try it out. I think you will be impressed also.

Karl


----------

